

Estrela do Sul 2: My satellite was just launched - lostbit
http://www.ilslaunch.com/newsroom/news-releases/ils-proton-successfully-launches-telstar-14r-estrela-do-sul-2-telesat

======
lostbit
The Satellite I'm going to use. Launch video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPAVf_oz9Ww>

